
How Not To Make A Commercial Linux Distribution - adnymarc
http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2009/02/16/how-not-to-make-a-commercial-linux-distribution/
======
mlok
From the website : "You will never get a virus on iMagic OS. There may be one
or two that have been written for Linux, but iMagic OS comes with three of the
strongest firewalls available, protecting you from any possible threat."
They're feeling lucky.

